# jobs in cypus



## noneed23 (Sep 14, 2008)

currently liviving in rhodes, what is it like for getting work out there, painting or constuction, or any driving jobs?


----------



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Jobs in Cyprus*

Hi , From what I have seen up till now , if your prepared to work for peanuts you will be happy . I have said this to other people and they come back with the reply , but it is cheaper to live , yes but not that much and everything is going up in price all the time . 
The longer and more i learn about Cyprus the more I see the other side of the coin .


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

peterwalter3000 said:


> Hi , From what I have seen up till now , if your prepared to work for peanuts you will be happy . I have said this to other people and they come back with the reply , but it is cheaper to live , yes but not that much and everything is going up in price all the time .
> The longer and more i learn about Cyprus the more I see the other side of the coin .


If you shop smart and use local shops and buy local produce the cost of living is still lower than the UK. 
However the main reason I love Cyprus and will never return to the UK if can help it is the relaxed lifestyle and the wonderful weather.

Veronica


----------



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Jobs in Cyprus*

Your missing the point Veronica , the point is wages in Cyprus is peanuts . Not all people just want to get by and no more .
For example I know somebody that works in Home & Wood Parlimni 38 hours a week and when it was cy £ they took home £350 a month , take your rent or mortgage off of that and food , electric etc , you hav`nt much left .

Peter .


----------



## noneed23 (Sep 14, 2008)

peterwalter3000 said:


> Your missing the point Veronica , the point is wages in Cyprus is peanuts . Not all people just want to get by and no more .
> For example I know somebody that works in Home & Wood Parlimni 38 hours a week and when it was cy £ they took home £350 a month , take your rent or mortgage off of that and food , electric etc , you hav`nt much left .
> 
> Peter .


So basically you are saying its crap pay, and not worth coming out there really. been in rhodes to long need a change


----------



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

I am just warning you what to expect wages wise that`s all . A bit more info work wise , oil jobs will soon be happening off of Cyprus , how soon anybodies guess but it will be happening . If you want to keep up dated on the side of it a good web site is RIGZONE - Your Gateway to the Oil & Gas Industry .

Good luck what ever you do anyway ...........Peter .


----------

